

Useful Rails Resources - Johngibb
http://johnfgibb.com/useful-rails-resources

======
lunaru
One of the most important resources for me has been
<http://rails.rubyonrails.org/>. Note the difference from
<http://api.rubyonrails.org/>. The former seems to be the 2.x documentation
whereas the latter is the 3.x documentation.

Not everyone is quite ready to switch to 3.x and having the 2.x documentation
around is a lifesaver.

It's sad that <http://rails.rubyonrails.org/> doesn't seem to rank very high
for "rails 2" prefixed queries on Google.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
You should use <http://apidock.com/rails> it has documentation for all rails
versions

------
dasil003
This is a nice resource. I actually wanted to do something like this for web
design resources way back in the day, but never got around to it. I thought
about it a lot, and the secret sauce for me was the ability to tag version
applicability of resources, and to deprecate resources in favor of new ones.
This is particularly useful in the Rails world where whole swaths of blog
articles are obsoleted on a regular basis (think Rails 3 articles from January
2010). Maybe the reason I never got around to it was because I was too
ambitious?

~~~
Johngibb
I was thinking of making this a little more general purpose (instead of being
rails specific), as this could be a useful resource for other technologies as
well. Maybe each technology could get a top level url? Like whatever.com/rails
and whatever.com/django?

At that point, however, would a wiki be a better format?

------
Johngibb
P.S. I use this every day, so it's likely to stay up to date!

------
minalecs
pretty good. You should include railscasts possibly add a section for good
rails blogs.

~~~
Johngibb
That's a good idea - I'll add a separate section when I get a chance. It'll
let me separate links to specific articles vs links to a general purpose
resource.

But for now... Gotta keep working on hooking up Facebook OAuth2 to my current
project ;)

